# My Fathers Day Gift!



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Please welcome Logan Templeton to the world, He was born 5 lbs 14 oz at 11:39 am on 6/19/11, the best fathers day gift I could ever want!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations. What a great gift! And what a cutie pie!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations! And welcome Logan!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats play!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats on that sweet little bundle of joy. What a father's day gift it is!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats on the little one, playfx! Is this your first?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the little haunter!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

Roxy, I also have a 10yr old girl.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats playfx. He's adorable.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh congratulations Play, he is just gorgeous!!! Helluva Fathers Day, indeed!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats..what a way to spend a great Father's day!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he's a cutie! happy father's day play fx!


----------

